# 3 man eating Lion's shot by azgfd...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Three mountain lions were shot and killed in Pima Canyon north of Tucson Arizona Wednesday by Arizona Game and Fish. The Lions we eating human remains fifty feet from the trail... and apparently didn't fear authorities trying to remove the remains. It's still unclear if the Lion's killed the person.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mountain-lions-killed-tucson-arizona-feeding-on-human-remains-coronado-national-forest/


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You gotta love the ignorance of some people... "bear spray isn't gonna work when a Lion attacks you from behind". And a classic one..."we had no idea there are Lion's around"... ????????????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

2020 is gonna be an interesting year ????...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> You gotta love the ignorance of some people... "bear spray isn't gonna work when a Lion attacks you from behind". And a classic one..."we had no idea there are Lion's around"...


that's why I carry a peestol. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’ve been on that trail and a few others in the adjacent area. There have always been lions in the area, at least they were there in the 80’s. Pima canyon and Sabino canyon always had heavy human traffic.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well the Lion's didn't kill the guy. They have arrested a 21 year old, they think had something to do it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Well the Lion's didn't kill the guy. They have arrested a 21 year old, they think had something to do it.


killed the lions for eating .

but only " arrested "the killer for killing.

anyone else think this is a bit backwards???

kill the killer and put the lions in a zoo, if they are a danger. lions are just doing what lions are supposed to do.

I am of coarse just kidding around . well sort of anyhow.I do believe in giving a killer a trial before execution. be curious to here the "rest of the story."


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Up here someone takeing a moose out of season would get more time than someone for murder.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Probably would've been a good place to set a few snares.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

murphyranch said:


> Probably would've been a good place to set a few snares.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That would get you a one way ticket to prison ???? apparently the suspect has been released on bail ????... here's a link https://www.kold.com/2020/01/04/pima-county-sheriffs-department-arrest-one-person-connection-human-remains-found-trail/


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Wife walked by just now and saw what I was reading and asked me why the 3 men were eating lion meat. I had to giggle a little. Those men were from Bartlesville which is just east of me about 60 miles. The story has been all over our local channels.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

murphyranch said:


> Probably would've been a good place to set a few snares.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A buddy of mine caught a small lion a week ago in his coyote snare..turned it over to authorities no problem . He said it fought very little and succumbed quickly . Lots of em here in Alberta , I dont think my snares would have much luck with the resident grizz.
A lion with a lack of fear of humans needs to go..
Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

anyone see the story in the news yesterday of the dad who choked a coyote to death that was attacking his son????????

can't find the story right now but they are testing the yote for rabies.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coyote-attack-man-kills-bare-hands-attacked-toddler-child-exeter-kensington-new-hampshire/


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

https://a.msn.com/r/2/BBZdxFG?m=en-us&referrerID=InAppShare


----------

